# dewalt router 618pk



## fast freddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys I'm considering buying the dewalt 618 pk package. Its mostly for small projects I would like to do around the house. I would like to build some cabinets in the future and started wondering if this router can handle the big bits. I'm talking about the raised panel bits (for cabinet doors). I currently own a 2 hp craftsman router with a 1/4" in collet, and really like the idea that the dewalt comes with both the 1/4 and 1/2" collets. Would love some feedback on this especially if you have had first experience.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
The 618 is a good all around router,for the larger bits you need to take smaller bites but will get the job done


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would not subject the 618 to heavy loads, especially in light of its motor's checkered history.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The good news is parts are readily available, I am sure you will be taking advantage of this.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have that router and have been very pleased with it. I haven't done anything as big as raised panels. As previous poster said it's usually best to route in small increments....especially with hard or splinter prone woods. The kit I got had a fixed based, plunge, and D handle. I've used it to make rail and style cabinet doors, hardwood flooring work, etc. and it has never disappointed. Works well in a table and also comfortable for hand held work. Bosch and PC are also good options in this size.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Freddy. 

I don't have any experience with the DW router. Mine are Bosch, and Triton.

I used the Bosch 1617 to cut raised panel doors from poplar glued up panels and it worked OK. I ran it at the slowest speed and made several passes (moving the fence a little before each pass) until I got the desired result.

By the time I was ready to make more panels, I had bought the Triton 3 1/4hp router. It just loafs along making the cuts.

I do have some good advice for you that is related...

If you buy a router insert plate for a table, make sure the opening is large enough for the big cutter to fit through. My original router table had a Rockler Group "A" plate. The Freud cutter was bigger than the opening so I couldn't use it. I finally added a 1/8th inch masonite aux table top with a larger opening in it, installed the cutter from above the table, and had just enough adjustment to set the cutting height I needed.

I solved that dilema by purchasing a Kreg plate. It has a larger opening. Actually, I bought two, one for the Bosch and one for the Triton.

Here are some reference links to what I am talking about.

Hope this helps.
Mike

Adjustable Height Workstation
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/46562-adjustable-height-workstation-router-table-more.html

Bosch 1617EVSPK Router Combo Kit
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56617-bosch-1617-evspk-2-25-hp-router-combo-kit.html

Exact width dado jig.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/49738-exact-width-dado-jig.html


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work. Sharp lines and tight joints. How did you like working with poplar?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> Nice work. Sharp lines and tight joints. How did you like working with poplar?


I like it a lot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Checked out the DeWalt and really didn't like the feel of the height setting. Got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit instead and have never regretted it. Got a second motor for the table, then moved it to the plunge base when I put a Triton TRA001 in the table. I used to like DeWalt's tools, but I'm less impressed after buying Bosch tools.


----------



## Ccrew (Oct 21, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I used to like DeWalt's tools, but I'm less impressed after buying Bosch tools.


I agree. I've also had good results with Hitachi stuff but my Bosch stuff is king of the shop.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have two of the DW618B3 kits (same router, but has D handle base as well as the fixed and plunge base). They have been my "go to" general purpose routers since I bought them. They can be used for raising panels, if multiple light passes are taken, but raising a panel should really be done with a much larger router, like a 3 1/2 hp, if you will be making many raised panels. The 618 will do the job of panel raising if you don't over work it, but panel raising is a tough job for a router. Production shops use shapers for panel raising. I own 12 routers now, still have my original B&D 1 hp, several Makita, and other brands, just got a DW611PK, and I use them all. Each has something that it does better than the others, but the DW618B3 routers are the ones that see the most of the general purpose use in my shop and the ones that I use with my Leigh D4R dovetail and FMT Pro jigs. It helps to have 2 light weight routers with 1/2" bit capability and about 2 hp when using these two jigs.

Charley


----------



## fast freddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Those pictures were a big help Mike. Those doors look pro made. Your comments were very helpful, thank you


----------



## fast freddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks very helpful information.


----------



## fast freddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Those pictures were a big help Mike. Those doors look pro made. Your comments were very helpful, thank you. I will certainly consider setting up a shop similar to yours once I get started.


----------

